# A wild place in Vermont



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

After today and showing my house to a very limted view city folk, I decided to advertise it in absolute truth of what it really is... 
He thought that the fields of 'unmowed grass' were a sure sign to its desolute condition and that because of the 'pad lock' on the wood shed it was some kind of shack....
really I am one of those people that love nothing more than sitting in a home that is surrounded by untouched wilderness of field and woods and be totally out of society... 
so here is the property I have for sale.
42.4 acres of land with 5 acres of wild wonderful grass waiting for a horse or cow to munch it down....
a home that needs a loving hand but has housed us for 4 years against the bitter Vermont winters with a woodstove that kept us warm for Free because of the 42 acres of woods that lay out behind our house! 
A friendly moose actually comes with the property and his favorite place is by the picture window in the living room where he eats the grass around the roases.....
149,900 or make an offer
Island Pond


----------



## bd_rucker (Oct 21, 2007)

Could you post some more info about it or PM me, my husband and I would like to hear more (we are in upstate NY).


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

I have shown my place to so many people who didn't have a clue about what they were looking at. Folks want an automatic house, don't realize that all of those new neighborhoods they live in will need maintenance in 5-10-20 years and that they won't look magazine cover perfect in a few years. The guys seem to love the idea of living out but when I tell them they will have to buy a tractor to keep the brush hogged down and that 20 acres of pasture is a hellof a long fence to maintain, they get a little uncertain. But when they bring Citygirl Wifey out the 6-1/2 mile dirt road, getting the car all dusty and she realizes that Walmartz and the NWA Mall are 50 minutes away, that's the last I hear of them "...well...it really isn't what we are looking for..." Glad they figgered that out. One Yuppie software vendor to Wal-Mart said (correctly) that it was not just a move to the country, it required a change of lifestyle... Yeah, he got that right. The right person has not seen it. Ya gotta keep praying for the right person to fall in Love with the property. Great good luck.


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

OH! You too! You are SOOOO right, but think about what our properties will be worth when all those properties close to walmart are gone......maybe we should just keep them till then and booom now you are gonna pay for this peacefull rarity... that thought gives me comfort.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

jaxemma said:


> OH! You too! You are SOOOO right, but think about what our properties will be worth when all those properties close to walmart are gone......maybe we should just keep them till then and booom now you are gonna pay for this peacefull rarity... that thought gives me comfort.


If yours is the one on the other thread with the pictures and the 1890s house, we would try to buy it in a HEARTBEAT, if we could get work up there, but the cities we have found where dh can get a job are TWO HOURS away!

Cindyc.


----------



## jaxemma (Sep 1, 2007)

It is the one, has he checked out St. Johnsbury, Vermont, Newport, Vermont. and Lancaster, N.H.? Google them because I think that this is a big field around here.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

jaxemma said:


> It is the one, has he checked out St. Johnsbury, Vermont, Newport, Vermont. and Lancaster, N.H.? Google them because I think that this is a big field around here.


I'm not sure. I will have him check it out. Thanks. 

Edited to add: There was only one job in any of these places on the job board and it was for a web developer, which isn't what he does. :Bawling: 

Cindyc.


----------

